# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Khám phá Gối cafe dễ thương ở Cửa Bắc - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## hantt.163

*Uống cà phê và mang về cho mình một chiếc gối xinh với những lời nhắn nhủ yêu thương thì quả là lãng mạn đấy chứ!*
Các teen đã được khám phá rất nhiều quán Café lạ và hấp dẫn ở Hà Nội rồi đúng không nào?! Và hôm nay chúng ta lại tìm tòi thêm một địa điểm mới cũng rất thú vị và dễ thương không kém đâu nhé, đó chính là Gối Cafe ở Cửa Bắc.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên của Gối Café chính là màu hồng tươi sáng, dịu dàng, kết hợp với nhiều chi tiết trang trí độc đáo, lạ mắt và cá tính…  Nó dễ thương y như vẻ đẹp của các bạn nữ vậy đó.













Nội thất của Gối Cafe được trau chuốt khá cầu kỳ và đánh trúng tâm lý tuổi chúng mình luôn. 













Ngồi thưởng thức ly cà phê sóng sánh thơm bùi trong trời thu se lạnh bên ai đó rồi với tay ghi vào cuốn sổ lưu bút dễ thương những dấu ấn lãng mạn thì thật tuyệt phải không nào. Hay khúc khích cười khi chia sẻ cho nhau những cuốn truyện hấp dẫn, hay một chiếc guitar... chà chà, khá lãng mạn đó nha nếu boy của bạn biết đánh đàn. Tất cả đều sẵn sàng cho các teen lưu lại những dấu ấn cá nhân của mình. Đặc biệt, uống cà phê và mang về cho mình một chiếc gối xinh với những lời nhắn nhủ yêu thương cũng là một chiêu lạ đúng không?









Đắm mình trong không gian dễ thương và lãng mạn, thoảng đâu đây mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng của hương tinh dầu, Gối Café thật sự là điểm đến khá ấn tượng. Vừa nhâm nhi tách cà phê nóng, vừa ngắm những chú cá cảnh đủ màu sắc nhỏ xinh, vừa vuốt ve những chú rùa hay đơn giản chỉ là ngắm nhìn chúng trong chiếc mai xinh xắn cũng đủ làm cho teen cảm thấy thư thái sau những giờ học hành căng thẳng rồi đấy.





Thực đơn của quán cũng rất phong phú. Từ cafe, trà, kem, nước ép, sinh tố các loại; quán còn có thêm các loại soda và smoothie với các mùi vị rất lạ và thơm ngon. Vài thức uống khá hút khách mà chúng tớ gợi ý cho bạn: cafe “Gối”, cafe kem tươi, socola nóng kem tươi, sốt nho kem tươi... Giá dao động từ 20K - 40k/ly. Một đặc điểm vô cùng thú vị mà chúng tớ muốn giới thiệu để bạn thưởng thức ở Gối Café, đó là các loại Rum vô cùng hấp dẫn với đủ vị: bạc hà, nho, anh đào...Đặc biệt, vị Zum mess mạnh mẽ dành riêng cho các bạn trai...tha hồ cho các teen nhà mình chọn lựa nha. 


















Địa chỉ cho bạn:
Cafe Gối – 90 Cửa Bắc - Hà Nội    >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Gối Cafe

(Theo: kenh14)
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi

----------


## dung89

mấy quán ở Cửa Bắc sao dễ thương quá trời ởi

----------

